# Lavender essential oil



## gatoverde (May 9, 2021)

hi I have the following question: 
To make a lavender soap how much essential oil is needed? 
My standart receipe is the following:
493 grams of olive oil
200 grams of coconut oil
99 grams of lye
213 grams of water
It would be a big help if somebody could tell me how much ml of lavender oil is needed. I tried the fragrance calculator from brambleberry it shows 31 grams of oil, so im little bit confused if that is correct? ( it seems a lot to me) so any help is welcome. 
Greetings from Chile 
#_gatoverde


----------



## Aromasuzie (May 10, 2021)

I’ve entered your oil proportions in soapcalc and it comes out to 21.48g essential oil. I have to admit that the lavender aroma fades very quickly in cold process soap, which is maybe why the bramble berry calculator has a higher percentage.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 10, 2021)

Hi gativerde and welcome to the forum!


gatoverde said:


> fragrance calculator from brambleberry it shows 31 grams of oil, so im little bit confused if that is correct?


It sounds correct to me for the batch size you are making. I've found Brambleberry's fragrance calc to be reliable for the scents they carry.


----------



## gatoverde (May 10, 2021)

Aromasuzie said:


> I’ve entered your oil proportions in soapcalc and it comes out to 21.48g essential oil. I have to admit that the lavender aroma fades very quickly in cold process soap, which is maybe why the bramble berry calculator has a higher percentage.


thanks so much¡ hmm..yes I was thinking the same about the lavender aroma, it fades very quickly and the oil ( at least here in Chile) is very expensive, so not an easy task to get a lavender soap that has a strong lavender scent.


----------



## gatoverde (May 10, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hi gativerde and welcome to the forum!
> 
> It sounds correct to me for the batch size you are making. I've found Brambleberry's fragrance calc to be reliable for the scents they carry.


ok thanks so much for your help¡ greetings


----------



## glendam (May 10, 2021)

Soapcalc usually has very low fragrance/eo recommendations, you can use eocalc.com for essential oil % recommendations.
I try to make hot process soap instead of cold process when I want to use an essential oil that is pricey, since it is added after the cook, a lower percentage is needed (I think about 3% of total batch?)


----------



## gatoverde (May 10, 2021)

glendam said:


> Soapcalc usually has very low fragrance/eo recommendations, you can use eocalc.com for essential oil % recommendations.
> I try to make hot process soap instead of cold process when I want to use an essential oil that is pricey, since it is added after the cook, a lower percentage is needed (I think about 3% of total batch?)


thanks so much for this advice¡ So did you tried making hot processed soap with 3% of lavender oil ( or any other)?


----------



## glendam (May 10, 2021)

gatoverde said:


> thanks so much for this advice¡ So did you tried making hot processed soap with 3% of lavender oil ( or any other)?


I did.  I made one with lavender and one with spearmint eo.  I think at the time I used the brambleberry calculator and they had a rebatch option (or melt and pour) and I used the amount recommended for that.  It was several years ago so I don’t remember the exact amount.


----------



## cmzaha (May 10, 2021)

For that batch size, I would use 48 grams of Lavender Oil which would be 7% of the total oil amount, 3% would be a total waste of money spent on Lavender oil. Keep in mind if you are going by IFRA guidelines it would be by Total Batch weight which would be considerably higher. IFRA does not designate per pound of oil. I just always used what percentage worked for me and my fragrance without causing irritation. When I started soaping we did not hear of IFRA so we had to use common sense.


----------



## Aromasuzie (May 11, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I just always used what percentage worked for me and my fragrance without causing irritation. When I started soaping we did not hear of IFRA so we had to use common sense.



I didn't realise that Soapcalc uses a lower % than other calculators.  What % do you use?


----------



## cmzaha (May 26, 2021)

I used 7% ppo of Camden Grey 40/42 Lavender. Keep in mind IFRA percentages would be based on total batch size so it would be much higher, at least they do not state ppo so one would have to assume they base on total.


----------

